# Stippfutter



## Angel-Fred (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bald geht es mit dem Stippen in der Elbe wieder los.
Das bringt mir richtig spaß, nur der Futterverbrauch ist sehr hoch.
Das Fertigfutter von Sensas, Mosella etc. ist ja sehr fängig aber leider auch nicht ganz billig.
Kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Alternative oder ein gutes Rezept zum selber mischen?
Würde mich freuen, da es mich schon wieder ans Wasser zieht.

MfG Angel-Fred#w


----------



## muddyliz (21. Januar 2004)

Schau mal hier nach:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Angel-Fred (21. Januar 2004)

@ Muddyliz

Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Die Seite hat mir gut gefallen und
wird mir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen.

MfG Fred


----------



## muddyliz (21. Januar 2004)

Und billige Rohstoffe bekommst du hier
http://www.gfpaulus.de/html/katalog.html
Lass dir mal die Preisliste für 25-kg-Portionen zumailen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## stifi (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo, Du kannst Dir auch ein gutes Futter selber mischen. Der Nachteil ist nur, das Du Dir jede Menge verschiedene Zutaten kaufen mußt, also Platz brauchst, deshalb finde ich ein Fertigfutter besser. Aber wenn Du doch unbedingt möchtest,  dann nehme Paniermehl, Bisquitmehl, Copra Melasse, vielleicht noch Maismehl und probiere einfach mal aus. Ein genaues Rezept kann ich Dir leider nicht geben, weil es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, also probieren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## freefall (8. Februar 2004)

*Lockfutter*

Hi Angel-Fred 

gleich eins vorweg, ich bin kein freund der firma ofenloch, aber die haben z.z. interesante angebote bei e-bay-&gt;http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=3659161943 

ich finde das fliesswasserfutter ist einen versuch wert und bei dem preis von 22,99€ inkl. versand, für 25kg kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen. 

für den preis kannst du es nicht mal selbst mischen. 

cu freefall 

&nbsp;


----------



## nachtangler- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippfutter*

hey hab jetzt mir 7kg. geschrottetes weizen geholt und wollte fragen welche lockstoffe man da so reintuhen soll für brassen/karpfen tschüss|wavey:|wavey: und wenn möglich schnell antworten#6#6   #h#h|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Hümpfi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stippfutter*

Ich kann dir die Hausmarken von NB Angelsport Empfehlen. An der Hausmesse kosten 20 Kilo nur 22€. Zudem ist dort auch Futter von V.D.E. billig zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Winne (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3kg-Lorpio-mega-mix-stippfutter-lockfutter-Brassen-/320810118928?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item4ab1c5ef10


----------



## Notung (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Hausmarken von NB Angelsport Empfehlen. An der Hausmesse kosten 20 Kilo nur 22€. Zudem ist dort auch Futter von V.D.E. billig zu bekommen.
> 
> mfg



Hallo,
NbB Liste ist online,
wie Hümpfi schon schreibt gibt es heuer extrem billige Preise!
14kg Säcke für 10€
http://www.nbangelsport.de/media/content/Messeflyer 2012.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*



Angel-Fred schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bald geht es mit dem Stippen in der Elbe wieder los.
> Das bringt mir richtig spaß, nur der Futterverbrauch ist sehr hoch.
> ...


 
Du kommst ja aus Hamburg. Komm am 4.3. zur Stippermesse nach Bremen, dort findest du genug.
http://www.stippermesse.com/index.html


----------



## oldn_mich (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach:
> http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm
> Gruß muddyliz



der link funkt nicht anderen parad ?


----------



## siloaffe (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*



oldn_mich schrieb:


> der link funkt nicht anderen parad ?




Das wundert mich nicht der Post ist aus dem Jahr 2004


----------



## Downbeat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*

Nach 8(acht) Jahren darf das schon mal passieren, soweit ich weiß gibt es den Server gar nicht mehr.

Ergo ist die Antwort auf deine Frage, Nein.


----------



## oldn_mich (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Nach 8(acht) Jahren darf das schon mal passieren, soweit ich weiß gibt es den Server gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Ergo ist die Antwort auf deine Frage, Nein.



ergo ???


----------



## Downbeat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*

#c???


----------



## the-big-o (24. April 2012)

*AW: Stippfutter*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lockfutter-F...öder_Futter&hash=item2c6390a28e#ht_2962wt_908

Ich benutze dieses Futter. Riecht wunderbar fruchtig, hat eine relativ grobe struktur, fängt und kostet nur 1,30€ pro kilo.


----------

